# What do you like about CB?



## DaveySimps (Jul 21, 2010)

What are you favorite parts of CB? What do you find most useful / attractive about the site? What keeps you here? Discuss...

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Jul 23, 2010)

(waiting to let the others board the bus first...) I enjoy the technical camaraderie with students, mentors, manufacturers, and all those that simply enjoy live theater! Due to the fact that I work for a lighting and expendable manufacturer, I naturally drift towards the 'Lighting' end of the swimming pool...


This is my favorite online hangout, actually-


----------



## ScottT (Jul 23, 2010)

Well... In high school I never a technical theatre teacher or anyone who really knew what they were doing. CB enabled me to teach myself enough about lighting, sound, project, and SFX to create what is now a successful technical theatre program. Also I was nominated for a CAPPIE in sound (most everything I learned about sound I learned here)

Now though I'm off to University, hope to study electrical engineering and eventually work for one of the lighting or sound manufacturers. CB is a place for me to network, learn, and teach others.


----------



## seanandkate (Jul 28, 2010)

If I have a question, I can have it answered by some of the most knowledgeable people in the field all over the world. What's not to like? And the amount that can be learned just browsing is astonishing.


----------



## CSCTech (Jul 29, 2010)

Being a student in a theatre with no profesional direction I like CB because I can ask any questions I have and get them answered in reasonable time by pros. I have learned almost everything I know by CB or teaching myself by practicing or reading manuals.

Its also the only place I have to discuss theatre


----------



## Anvilx (Jul 31, 2010)

The mixture of people with all different view points.

I like being able to learn things that I wouldn't otherwise had an opportunity to learn.


----------



## Scarrgo (Aug 5, 2010)

That if you have problem, someone has heard of it, seen it, or it has happened to them. And you will get a response on how to deal with it. It may not always be the answer you want, but a good answer or two to get it done properly. 

Sean...
"You never stop learning"


----------



## namphong0612 (Sep 18, 2010)

Theater is not my major in university, but I love musical theater - Broadway, West End, you know, etc.
When I was searching for some information about the show Chess (by Tim Rice and the former ABBA composers), I came across this forum, and thought "wow, it's so great to know what's happening behind the curtains"
So I joined!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm glad that you found us. Welcome to the Booth.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 24, 2010)

While it's great to learn and help out others, my favorite part of CB is the many friendships I've created here over the years. I encourage everyone to join the conversation, send a PM to someone, share a laugh in the off topic section. You'll be amazed at the cool people you can make friends with here.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 24, 2010)

I find the wide range of experience amusing and enlightening. 

For instance, a "how do I..." question is likely to get responses ranging from something that can be done with some cardboard and a chewing gum, to a multimillion dollar construction project involving hordes of highly skilled professionals, and every one of those options are perfectly reasonable, given the perspective of the member who replied. 

Those "just out of range" alternatives give me ideas to stretch a little beyond my comfort zone. The shoestring budget options remind me of how it used to be, and give ideas that might still work, given a little tweaking.


----------

